# How does tmux select contents only in one pane ?



## sw2wolf (Jul 18, 2012)

I split the window into two panes.  When *I* select contents to copy using mouse in one pane, it will select contents in another pane.


Can *I* select the contents only in one pane using mouse ? 

BTW, i start tmux by `xterm -e tmux` 

Sincerely!


----------

